# Craftsman chainsaw cross reference?



## spschulte (Oct 28, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if it is possible to cross reference my Craftsman chainsaw's model #'s to see what the equivalent Poulan model # would be. I have a 358.353662 and a 358.350380.

Thanks


----------

